# Old man pants.



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I was wondering why old men have high wastelines, the "pants rising to the armpits" routine. Is this biological over time? What is the reason for this (disorder?)

At what age are we expected to switch from good looking young man form fitting jeans to slacks, cargo pants or even real lose jeans that rise to up to your armpits? I don't know if I'll ever get there. Maybe some insight into why this happens over time by those that this has happened to would help the understanding. Does it happen gradually, or do you wake up one day with your pants up over your head? Not making fun if this is your preferred style but as I progress in age I want to be informed at what to expect and ready for it, and not surprised when it does happen.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I think it's an issue of one's ass disappearing as they get older. The next best thing for your belt to hang on is a healthy set of manbewbz.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I think it's an issue of one's ass disappearing as they get older. The next best thing for your belt to hang on is a healthy set of manbewbz.


seems legit


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

They need to be pulled up over the gut, thus raising the waist band to chest height.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We lose bone mass and muscles atrophy as we age... one way to prevent (or slow down) old man gut and old lady butt is through diet and exercise


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I beleive the proper nomenclature is high pockets.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

From DJ's Facebook page...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

lol
Facebook, What's that?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Might try a onesie. Doubtless it'll stay up but bet it makes my beer gut look even bigger. Don't even want to think about getting out quick in the event of a sudden incontinence moment. Awkward...

Anybody tried Depends instead of chamois shorts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2017)

onesies are the bomb, atleast thats what Dj states.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Pehaps because as you shrink you're still trying to wear the same pants?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Might try a onesie. Doubtless it'll stay up but bet it makes my beer gut look even bigger. Don't even want to think about getting out quick in the event of a sudden incontinence moment. Awkward...


A rubber band around the ankles and stuff the onesie with super absorbent tissues and you should be good to go...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WHALENARD said:


> Pehaps because as you shrink you're still trying to wear the same pants?


This may be the answer to the riddle.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

It's wife pressure... as we age, our wives are pissed because they perceive we age better than they do... so, they tell us that we cannot wear those same pants or we'll look stupid... mutton dressed as lamb or mutton dressed as warthog. We believe them... just for a quiet life...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

rockerc said:


> It's wife pressure... ... We believe them... just for a quiet life...


It takes a darn good wife to be better than no wife at all.

Now before any wives take offense to this comment may I just add that the same can be said for husbands. 
=s


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> It takes a darn good wife to be better than no wife at all.
> 
> Now before any wives take offense to this comment may I just add that the same can be said for husbands.
> =s


Good recovery there S.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

without my glasses, i read that as "old man parts"

avoided this thread like the plague.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Well...

What many don't realize is how much more practical pants that have a waist line that sit above your hip bones really are.

Now I'm not talking pants that get up to your chest like those old fellas above.

I've got a about 5 pair of old wool pants that I wear a lot. These include a pair of Woolwich Malone pants. If I'm not at my usual day job I'm outside doing work, or xc skiing, or hunting, or trail work. Since I live in cooler, wet areas these pants are worn most of the time. A pair of pants whose belt line sits above your hip bones do not droop down. They will also keep your shirt tucked in well, especially when working and bending a lot. 

Look at old black and white pics of loggers and outside workers. Many pants fit that way because it was practical. 

However... if you have a pot belly these type of pants don't work as well at staying up. As guys age many get pot bellies, so to keep this style of pants up they need to pull the waistline up over the waist - hence that really silly old guy look. Suspenders came along to help.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

No way, it's like this:

Old man pants = East Coast they go up, West Coast they go down. Get your sag on old Gs.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmm.... I was observing my brother last weekend. Some associates I've known for decades in recent times. This is in the context of age 60 approaching.

My younger bro lost his butt but hasn't kept at active sports the way I have. Though active I've shrunk an inch and it's in the spine. A 64 y.o. friend who is very strong and fit said his shrinking moved the belly out even though he's not fat.

At least you can tell which old men are gangstas. Years ago on the job their suits covered it up. Now you see the waists creeping toward nipples or knees.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bitflogger said:


> Hmmm.... I was observing my brother last weekend. Some associates I've known for decades in recent times. This is in the context of age 60 approaching.
> 
> My younger bro lost his butt but hasn't kept at active sports the way I have. Though active I've shrunk an inch and it's in the spine. A 64 y.o. friend who is very strong and fit said his shrinking moved the belly out even though he's not fat.
> 
> At least you can tell which old men are gangstas. Years ago on the job their suits covered it up. Now you see the waists creeping toward nipples or knees.


Exactly my fear. 

I just saw a guy about 65'ish with his pants almost touching his nipple area. No I didn't whip out a laser measuring device to check for pant nipple distance, just saying.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks to Cyclelicious for posting this in the jokes thread. I thought it fit in perfectly here.


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 for hiking up the pants for better gut traction. 

Still freaks me out to see guys in suspenders or sportin cycling bibs with a large dangling modifier/counterweight in front.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Old man pants seems to ignore the problem of the bulge. Although I hear that can be a big hit with the ladies in the assisted care facilities.


----------



## gwlee (Jan 22, 2018)

Watch a few old movies. A high waistline was very fashionable for young men back in the day. Now these young men are old men.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

gwlee said:


> Watch a few old movies. A high waistline was very fashionable for young men back in the day. Now these young men are old men.


True, you may have solved the mystery.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

AT 60 I still got an azz to hold em up so they still sit low,
No fat belly,
Slim and trim,
We truly are what we eat, It really Is just that simple~~~~
The women at church got to taking and they all thought I was in my mid forties !!!
That made my day, er week, No Year !!!!!!!

A BIG Thank you very much to my mtb 

And the wisdom to follow a simple set of rules:

Eat from the perimeter of the grocery store, 
Cook your food as little as possible,
Stay out of the Ilse's,
If It's frozen and or In a box In most cases It will kill you slowly.
Throw away anti bacterial soaps,
Get a Dog,
Get exposed to all kinds of germs to enjoy a strong Immune system,
And stop watching TV, as It mostly makes you stupid.
We were never meant to sit In comfortable chairs, we were meant to hunt


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Osco said:


> We were never meant to sit In comfortable chairs, we were meant to ride bikes!


fify


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Wait, I'm suppose to wear pants??


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

That and tucking in shirts. Why? It was funny how in the Army we were told that you don't tuck in your blouse shirt, because you want airflow, good breathing, and in case of chemical attack, it will go down and off, rather than into your pants.

And then you see the Navy with the same style of BDU blouse all tucked into their pants...(you guys look like idiots!)


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't know what is up with you guys wearing OMPs. When She and I moved in together, She simply took over the management of my wardrobe. All my loose fitting Wranglers bought before, became too big, and were replaced by snug fitting Levi's. Work jeans need to be loose, but I don't work anymore, so... You should get someone to manage your wardrobe, cause they can see the problem.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

My Levi's are snug the first day or two I wear them but then they stretch a little and I have to wear a belt to hold them up until the next time I wash them.


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm the manager of my own wardrobe. The ladies can recommend but they will never know how it feels when the mens wardrobe is too narrowly.
After many years in snug fit trousers I bought Levis 541 and Wrangler Texas and feeling very comfortable now. It looks very bad wearing this slim fit stuff if you have thighs from the squats.
Slim fit style is for the youngsters without calfes and butts.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

quite.right said:


> I'm the manager of my own wardrobe. The ladies can recommend but they will never know how it feels when the mens wardrobe is too narrowly.
> After many years in snug fit trousers I bought Levis 541 and Wrangler Texas and feeling very comfortable now. It looks very bad wearing this slim fit stuff if you have thighs from the squats.
> Slim fit style is for the youngsters without calfes and butts.


Slim fit jeans are for those who can see their own belt buckle without looking at a mirror. I still weigh the same as I did 40 years ago, so slim fit works fine for me, regardless of how active I am.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

quite.right said:


> I'm the manager of my own wardrobe. The ladies can recommend but they will never know how it feels when the mens wardrobe is too narrowly.
> After many years in snug fit trousers I bought Levis 541 and Wrangler Texas and feeling very comfortable now. It looks very bad wearing this slim fit stuff if you have thighs from the squats.
> Slim fit style is for the youngsters without calfes and butts.


Slim fit is for roadies. I wear man pants


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I wear lose fit Levi 550’s for work and Levi 501’s button fly for outside of work. The ladies love the look of the 501 fit and the button fly takes them longer to get to the goods. Nothing wrong with building up the suspense.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm up about 7# from months ago and when a more frequent peruser.
That cartoon at post #31 with the old guy explaining his pants have to reside below the gut or above it is 'a thing'. I've lost some ride connections over the S--t Storm known as 2020 , same friends but just wacky schedules and other obstacles. This whole comfort fit and style of denim is exactly what I need to rethink and motivate on. Lots of jeans in the closet but the fit and styles vary making them less functional options at my current 177. Pretty sure they will all work and look fine in the 168 - 172 zip code. I've been talking about doing sit up's or crunches for about 4 years. It's time for that and other specifics, more biking and cross fitness things. Even indoor like the elliptical and health-rider. I'm almost skinny except for the belly. That's extra weird. I'll see about 2 and 4 week results to get me on track.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'm a 32/34 same as I was back in 1986. I wear Levi 543's cuz they stretch a bit and are comfortable. I was looking at pants last weekend and the wife was helping me. She was like "what size are you looking for?" and I said 32/34 I can wear 33/34 if I wear a belt. She said "jeez look at some of these sizes it must be embarrassing to have your waist larger than your inseam" and some bigger guy looking through the clearance rack just glared at her.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nOOky said:


> I'm a 32/34 same as I was back in 1986. I wear Levi 543's cuz they stretch a bit and are comfortable. I was looking at pants last weekend and the wife was helping me. She was like "what size are you looking for?" and I said 32/34 I can wear 33/34 if I wear a belt. She said "jeez look at some of these sizes it must be embarrassing to have your waist larger than your inseam" and some bigger guy looking through the clearance rack just glared at her.


LOL


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

DeadGrandpa said:


> Slim fit jeans are for those who can see their own belt buckle without looking at a mirror. I still weigh the same as I did 40 years ago, so slim fit works fine for me, regardless of how active I am.


I can see my own belt buckle too, but slim fit jeans don't cut it for me because my casual 
jeans and work jeans are one in the same,
and I actually do "work" at work rather than sit around on my ass looking at a computer. 
Freedom of movement is more important to me than what any ladies think.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, I gotta ask: do folks tuck their shirts into their pants when they don’t need to, ie for appearances?

I never tuck in a shirt if I don’t have to, ie when I’m at work wearing a “tuck in” shirt. Hell, even at work I wear a non tucking shirt most of the time.

What I see as old man “behaviors” is wearing clothes in a casual setting that are more apt to be seen in a business setting, leather dress shoes, tucked in collared shirts, etc ...

When I’m at home it’s a T-shirt and jeans, shorts and sandals when it’s warm enough. If I go out to eat and it’s a “nicer” joint, I’ll put on a no tuck collared shirt

I think modern humans have forgotten the purpose of wearing clothing: to keep warm/cool and for protection.

I like that clothing makers have finally started adding some stretch to men’s clothing, like the new carhart carpenter pants. The fit is different, but they are way more comfortable.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I haven’t tucked casual shirts, button up or otherwise since tucking went out some 15-20 years ago. For dress it’s hit or miss. Sometimes I tuck and other times I don’t.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I see a lot of older guys with shirts tucked in to jeans shorts with a belt. It always makes me cringe.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

My old man look has become logger jeans from Key apparel, at least a couple inches too big, worn with button down Y-back suspenders. If I have a pair that smells LESS like diesel and chainsaw mix I’ll usually wear those when my granddaughters are coming over.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm in good shape with a 33" waist, so I can stay hip and wear cool slacks all damn day....


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I can still wear the same kit as I did in my 20's.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I have daughters aged 21 and 20 to tell me when I look like a dork. The 20 year old said I was voted hottest dad in her friend group so I've got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

This thread is aptly named. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

andy f said:


> I have daughters aged 21 and 20 to tell me when I look like a dork. The 20 year old said I was voted hottest dad in her friend group so I've got that going for me, which is nice.


That's kinda gross ....


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> That's kinda gross ....


I thought it was pretty funny. I imagine there was alcohol involved.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

andy f said:


> I thought it was pretty funny. I imagine there was alcohol involved.


Like in American Beauty, just don't go there ....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ddoh said:


> I see a lot of older guys with shirts tucked in to jeans shorts with a belt. It always makes me cringe.


👀


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

My work pants are a pair of Shift Recon MX cargo pants.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1924854


I bought 36” waist Levies recently which I’ve been in for years. They were bought online and come to find out are too tight. I chose to have them altered instead of dealing with exchanging and shipping. More money but faster satisfaction. At least the waist is still at waist location and not up to my chin.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The equivalent to old man pants is mom jeans. Elastic waist, pleats, front butt, belted and baggy. 


Shake it like a polaroid picture



http://imgur.com/NEs506p


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

Osco said:


> AT 60 I still got an azz to hold em up so they still sit low,
> No fat belly,
> Slim and trim,
> We truly are what we eat, It really Is just that simple~~~~
> ...


Not at my grocery stores unless I wanted to live on ice cream, bread, and deli meat.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Men over 50 in skinny jeans:


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh my....
Ill never get that picture out of my head now!


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

azjonboy said:


> Oh my....
> Ill never get that picture out of my head now!


 Never get the mom jean gif picture out of your head?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> Men over 50 in skinny jeans:
> 
> View attachment 1963720


lol


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody spot the “old man pants” in here?


----------

